# KONTAKT 5.5.6 install problem with dll-file



## Gasparius (Jan 3, 2017)

Hi All,
I have a problem with install Kontakt 5.5.6. 
After install an error message is displayed: api-ms-win-crt-conio-l1-1-0.dll is missing.

Since then I downloaded this dll-file, but I don't know, where is the location of the file.

I try paste it to System32 folder, to install folder of Kontakt, but failed.

I got to know, this file is ApiSet Stub DLL

Maybe download from Microsoft support?
But the the relevant question, where do I install the files?
I have Win7..

Thank you!


----------



## EvilDragon (Jan 3, 2017)

Do you have all the latest W7 updates? If not, you should.


----------



## Gasparius (Jan 3, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> Do you have all the latest W7 updates? If not, you should.


Thanks! I can only choose a file that on windows update site?


----------



## EvilDragon (Jan 3, 2017)

No, you should do a full battery of updates that you don't have installed.


----------



## Gasparius (Jan 3, 2017)

EvilDragon said:


> No, you should do a full battery of updates that you don't have installed.


OK Thank You!


----------

